# pill and ttc



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

i was just wondering if taking the pill at any point in your life would affect your fertility and if it was linked.ive taken the pill on and off since i was 16.longest term i think was 2 yrs in one go.found out i had pcos at the age of 22/23.maybe the pill affected my fertility but i may never know.

would like to know from you all...


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi there

I took the combined pill from age of 16....diagnosed with severe endometriosis at 19 so started taking the pill continuously for 3-6 months at a time with no breaks in between eg I'd take pill every day for anywhere between 3 and 6 months, then I'd have a week break to get a bleed and then I'd start the pill again for the 3-6mths....

.....continued like this until I was 32 and was prescribed mini pill (POP - progesterone only) and then came off completely to begin ttc at 34......so 18 years on the pill in total, 15 of those taking it back to back with fewer breaks.

Not sure whether that's effected my fertility (think that's more down to the endo, septate uterus and immune/blood clotting problems).....but I know my hormone levels are very good for my age (FSH 7.9 iu/l, AMH 16.3 pmol/l) and I ovulate every month with good progesterone levels.....oh and I ovulated the very first month I came off the mini pill.......and I respond very well to the stimming drugs through IVF so it's not effected my hormone levels in a bad way.

Sorry can't offer anything else in way of advise.....personally don't feel the pills to blame for my fertility problems but who knows ?!

Take care
Natasha


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

i took the pill on and off (but mostly on) from 16 until starting ttc at 26.  i think the only effect was that having pill-induced periods masked the fact that i have PCOS.  if i'd known i had PCOS i probably would have started ttc earlier.


----------



## Trix100 (Jan 12, 2006)

Hi - I took the pill from age 24 to 29 when I started TTC.  I didn't know I had endo and my consultant commented me being on the pill actually probably prevented it from getting worse and managed the pain.  Before I fell pregnant this time I went on the pill for 4 months to try and control the pain levels I was experiencing with endo.  I stopped taking it for various reasons (mainly huge weight gain) and fell pregnant naturally 2 months later.  So I actually believe that the pill may have benefited my fertility in that it supressed the endo over the 5 year period of time I was on it and may have had a hand in playing a part in this pregnancy.


----------

